# 2009 Sentra FE + SES Light On



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

The SES ligh came on over a week ago. I took it to Autozone to see if there was a code but no error codes came up when they checked it.

Any ideas on how to reset this or where can I find out how to get an error code or something?


TIA

Mike


----------



## 240fly (Dec 8, 2006)

Have you done anything recent to the vehicle? 

Disconnect the battery for about 15 min and the ecu will reset and see if it comes back on


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

240fly

Only the TPMS light was on. The SES light came on day before I took car for new tires and they replaced a bad TPMS sensor.


I disconnected the negative terminal from the battery and let it sit for 45 minutes reattached negative cable but SES still on.



any other ideas?


TIA

Mike


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

240fly - UPDATE: went to move car and noticed that the SES light was not on. LOL!!!! Not sure but I guess it cleared itself.


TIA
Mike


----------

